# I have to put the record straight.



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

A few people refereed to my bad spelling and incoherent posts but for the past 2 days i have been on my meds double the dose, i took 2 heazy fits, but i suppos thats no excuae my eyes are all over the place cos of the drugs,

My fault i should have came on until i was better and just for the record all that crap i come out with was no normally me make what you will for it, i don't like offending people not in my nature but when i take these horrible tabs i be cheeky to my family as well and don't have any memory of it.

I read through the post properly this morning and i cringe at alot of stuff i have said which has no meaning at all, but i also saw what a few people really yhink of me.

This is a big forum i'm sure we can all have people we like and don't thats life. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Who gives a f*ck what anyone thinks of anyone mate, it's an internet forum and most of us are never, ever going to meet in person. You seemed a bit out of character, anyone that has read your posts beforehand would have clocked on something wasn't right.. don't worry about it


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks buddy my head gets confused when i take the tabs it stops me from fitting but im not me fair play thanks i appreciate. :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not worth it mate honestly,delete the thread or it will kick off again

mate,it will just encourage more bullsh1te.x


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> not worth it mate honestly,delete the thread or it will kick off again
> 
> mate,it will just encourage more bullsh1te.x


Delete this thread but i'm apologising do you think it's a bad idead buddy you reckon they will come after me?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

What meds you are on mate ?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I miss all the good stuff lol.

Wouldn't worry about it mate. Pretty sure most mature adults wouldnt worry about bad spelling. Can normally be worked out pretty easy.

Like Heinie (that sounds ..weird) said, who gives a f*ck


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Tegretol 2, 5mg a day Eplimcrono 2 300mg in the morning and 1 300mg at night, losamel for my ulcer and inhaler and tramadol for my vatrured vertabre in my back plus temaepam when i take a bad turn everything is jacked up but then i wonder like a headless chicken don't know what im doing or where i go.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes easier said than done i have no gave a name for myslef an dont answer stay ceal name the only good thing is that it's full of great info.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Who gives a f*ck what anyone thinks of anyone mate, it's an internet forum and most of us are never, ever going to meet in person. You seemed a bit out of character, anyone that has read your posts beforehand would have clocked on something wasn't right.. don't worry about it


Heineken buddy i deleted your message by accident my head is still fuzzy sorry \bout that but i do appreciate what you said thanks for that . :thumbup1:

Maybe go lay down for a bit fingers and head arent togerher yet lol :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

****'em...Was pretty obviouse to me that your recent post were out of character for you...I wouldn't think twice about it and just keep doing what it is that you are here for...This apology should be good enough and if it isn't then tough sh!t...they'll get over it or they won't...Happy Days...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> ****'em...Was pretty obviouse to me that your recent post were out of character for you...I wouldn't think twice about it and just keep doing what it is that you are here for...This apology should be good enough and if it isn't then tough sh!t...they'll get over it or they won't...Happy Days...


Nice one thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Repped my response to you ...I knew there was something up 

that's a shoite load of meds - not surprised you cant type properly ...I dont think I could move :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Jem said:


> Repped my response to you ...I knew there was something up
> 
> that's a shoite load of meds - not surprised you cant type properly ...I dont think I could move :thumbup1:


It's oly when i get bad which luckily isn't all that often,next time i'm heading to a padded sell lol :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> It's oly when i get bad which luckily isn't all that often,next time i'm heading to a padded sell lol :lol:


way things are going with me over the last couple of days - I'll be in there with you :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No need to appoligize. You posted sh1t and you got sh1t replies in return....seems even to me TBH.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

don't worry about it you lousy bastar d


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> No need to appoligize. You posted sh1t and you got sh1t replies in return....seems even to me TBH.


That seems fair enough.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Jem said:


> way things are going with me over the last couple of days - I'll be in there with you :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Takes a big man to apologise, sounds like a drug inflicted mistake.

We all make mistakes and at least you had a good reason and maybe it's just another lesson learnt!

Rep'd.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> A few people refereed to my bad spelling and incoherent posts but for the past 2 days i have been on my meds double the dose, i took 2 heazy fits, but i suppos thats no excuae my eyes are all over the place cos of the drugs,
> 
> My fault i should have came on until i was better and just for the record all that crap i come out with was not normally me make what you will for it, i don't like offending people not in my nature but when i take these horrible tabs i be cheeky to my family as well and don't have any memory of it.
> 
> ...


Oh well if thats all the problem was you have nothing to worry about m8.

I suffer from multiple personalities so I can be on the forum one night as Dave and the next night as Alex the next as Stuart .....so I cant answer anthing till the correct person is in me at any certain time..........so nobody knows who the hell I am especially me !!! :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Jem said:


> Repped my response to you ...I knew there was something up
> 
> that's a shoite load of meds - not surprised you cant type properly ...I dont think I could move :thumbup1:


mmmm lol :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I doubled my dose of kit kats and become a fat tw*t so l know where your coming from !!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Mate dont let it bother you, we all post sh!t from time to time, me more than most,as already said this is the internet who gives a sh!t, it could of not been that bad, or you would of got a ban


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks feel very humble now , and apologetic sure it won't happen again as i remember fcuk all about it thanks everyone. :thumbup1:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

but lousy no one actually insulted you or said they hated you?? you were talking some crap last night!


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah i am sorry to bud, i made the crack comments, but we were having difficulty working out what you were writing/meaning, one of my best mates gets bad fits all the time and is all over the place after them and when they change/up his meds, hope you keep better and the fits die down.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I find your openness and honesty very endearing lousy [email protected]  You're alright mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Best thing is forget it we all had our say and it cleared the air no bad feelings :thumbup1:from my part.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Thanks feel very humble now , and apologetic sure it won't happen again as i remember fcuk all about it thanks everyone. :thumbup1:


Its all good you junky lousy [email protected] :laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------

